# SP-017(14): The Reinforced Concrete Design Handbook



## Kamba (May 1, 2018)

On my day job, I design steel buildings and I'm not familiar with the ACI codebook. I have spent some time studying using "Design of Reinforced Concrete" by Jack McCormac but I'm not sure if this would be enough. I wonder if it worth spending the time and money going through "SP-017 (14) The Reinforced Concrete Design Handbook"
https://www.concrete.org/store/productdetail.aspx?ItemID=SP1714PACK&amp;Format=HARD_COPY&amp;Language=English  
Thoughts?


----------



## Mr. Bean (May 1, 2018)

The Handbook would be very useful if you plan to take the SE exam.  It has great examples for seismic design such as column / beam connections in a special moment frame.  It also has a section on diaphragms.  The Handbook goes extremely in depth to solving problems.  

Is it worth spending the time going through each problem?  Probably not.  You should focus only on the items you need for work / studying.  Most things are designed by software at work as time is money.  Nonetheless it is good knowing how they are done by hand.  If you have the time and interest then go for it.


----------

